# Südtirol/Dolomitentour: Umfahrung Jaufenpass, aber wie??



## Andi Neumann (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

plane für Ende Juli ne schöne, große Schleife durch Südtirol und die Dolomiten.
Komme dabei in Süd/Nord-Richtung über´s  Eisjöchl, also von Naturns hoch, Stettiner Hütte, Pfelders Richtung Passeiertal.
Will dann weiter über Sterzing, Fussendross und Pfunderer Joch Richtung Fanes.
Ab St. Leonhard steht dann der Jaufenpass an und den will ich mir eigentlich ersparen, da nur Asphalt und viel Verkehr.
Als Alternative evtl. ab Moos Richtung Timmelsjoch und weiter über Schneebergscharte und Ridnauntal nach Sterzing. Meine aber irgendwo gelesen zu haben Schneeberg in Süd/Nord Richtung ist ne üble Plagerei (Schieben oder Tragen??).
Auch die Höhenlinien in der Kompass lassen nicht´s Gutes ahnen!
Also doch Jaufen????? Ne andere Möglichkeit seh ich eigentlich keine, oder wer weiß Rat??   

Grüße, Andi


----------



## MATTESM (12. Januar 2007)

den jaufen einfach mit ganz wenig asphalt fahren und dafür auf der nordseite einen der schönsten single tracks der gesamten region einbauen. du kannst in st leonhard über st anna (glaub ich heißt das) und wamslerhof (glaub ich wieder, hab die karte grad nicht dabei) hochfahren. sehr schöner aufstieg. danach folgt ein wiesentrail und man mündet (allerdings unweigerlich) auf der jaufenstraße, auf der man das letzte drittel hoch muss. aber eben nur ein drittel. und oben angekommen hast du 3 varianten mit herrlichen single tracks. am besten den der am jaufenhaus losgeht.... mehr will ich gar nicht verraten... irgendwie hat man da jedes mal den eindruck dass den kaum einer kennt.... 

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (12. Januar 2007)

auf dem Passaier Radweg am FluÃ entlang bis Schmied (kurz vor Moos) â man kommt an einer Rechtkehre der Timmelsjoch Passstrasse raus und folgt dieser nach oben â rechts nach Stuls â bei der ObersilberhÃ¼tte dem Pfad E5 folgen  (ab und zu kurz Schieben) â Hiaser â Oberstein â unterhalb von Glaiten â EinmÃ¼ndung in die Jaufenpassstrasse â nach dem kurzen Tunnel die dritte Strasse nach links hoch nehmen (man fÃ¤hrt an Melegg vorbei) â weiÃroten Markierung folgen bis man auf eine groÃe Alm unterhalb des Bergkammes kommt â ab hier wird der Weg steil und verwandelt spÃ¤ter zum Pfad (Schieben) âEinmÃ¼ndung in die Jaufenpassstrasse bei der letzten Kehre vor dem Pass  - weiter auf der Passstrasse bis zum Pass â Jaufenpass â bei der ersten Kehre links auf dem Pfad zum Jaufenhaus â WeiÃrote Markierung folgen, stets auf dem Kamm (am Anfang kurze Schiebestrecke) â Pfad nr. 17 links runter nehmen, spÃ¤ter den 11er bis nach Kalch. Beim Kalcher Hof der Markierung 11a bis nach Moser folgen


----------



## marco (12. Januar 2007)

karte anclicken: (quelle: www.kompass.at)


----------



## Carsten (12. Januar 2007)

schau mal www.alpenzorro.de
der war da glaub auch unterwegs und war ganz glücklich...


----------



## Andi Neumann (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

@ Carsten: stuntzi haben wir das Jahr über natürlich alle gebannt verfolgt und hat richtig Laune gemacht mit ihm "mitzufahren"!
In diesem Falle war er richtig clever und fuhr von St. Leonhard bis Paßhöhe Jaufen mit dem B.. (Mantel des Schweigens...) (sag ich ja schon ursprünglich, Jaufen Straße muß nicht sein!)
Von oben trailte er auf 13b ins Tal. Danke für den Tip.

@ MATTESM: Merci für die Anregung, Dein Weg ab Paßhöhe deckt sich wohl mit Marcos Beschreibung!

@ marco: Wowh, klasse Beschreibung, thanks!!
Konnte mit der TABACCO 039 Val Passiria alles genau nachvollziehen!
Da ich solo unterwegs bin, hätte ich den mir völlig unbekannten Pfad zur letzten Haarnadel vor Jaufen Paßhöhe (Römerkehre) wohl nicht in Angriff genommen!! Ich denke, wird wohl auch einiges zu schieben sein, ist aber ok.
Ab Jaufenhaus deckt sich Deine Beschreibung wohl mit MATTESM. Der 17er sieht klasse aus !!

Jetzt scheint alles klar! Danke Euch Leute!   
Hat von Euch denn schon einer mal den Schneeberg "verkehrt herum" gemacht? Geht mir auch noch nicht ganz aus dem Kopf!

Gruß Andi


----------



## Carsten (13. Januar 2007)

ron und rickman haben bei Ihrer legendären Ötzirunde (2002?) dei schneebergscharte gemacht, zumindest zum Teil. Ist irgenwo in den Untiefen des Berlin Forums der Reisebericht


----------



## MATTESM (13. Januar 2007)

den 17er aber weiter bis unten fahren, nicht links abbiegen nach nicht mal der hälfte. du wirst es nicht bereuen. den aufstieg zum jaufen linksseitig der passstraße im oberen drittel spar ich mir immer, wenn gruppen dabei sind. der ist phasenweise brutal steil und der rest grausam steil.  
..m..


----------



## Andi Neumann (13. Januar 2007)

Hi MATTESM,



MATTESM schrieb:


> den 17er aber weiter bis unten fahren, nicht links abbiegen nach nicht mal der hälfte. du wirst es nicht bereuen.



hab auch schon daran gedacht, den 17er weiterzufahren. Wird ab der Hälfte zum 17A, könnte lt. Karte ein Kammweg sein, zumindest scheint´s rechts mächtig steil ins Jaufental abzufallen!
Er quert zum Schluß die Höhenlinien ziemlich heftig! Serpentinenabfahrt? Alles fahrbar? Wie würdest Du ihn lt. Singletrailskala bewerten?
Sieht aber echt sehr schön aus! Danke für den Tip!   

Gruß, Andi


----------



## tintinMUC (20. Januar 2007)

hmmm .. Erfahrungsberichte zur Süd/Nord-Richtung des Schneeberges würden mich auch interessien .. das einzge, was ich bislang gefunden hab ist

http://www.vaievia.com/content.asp?L=2&IdMen=213

Die haben's durchgezogen, aber es gibt nur wenig Detail dazu.

@Mattes: bei der Jaufen-Variante, die du beschrieben hast, biegt man da am Ende des Kamm eher links nach Gost/Jaufenstrasse oder eher rechts nach Gringge/St.Anton/Aussertal ab?

Gruesse
martin

...ach ja: und Schnee soll's geben! JAWOLL!


----------



## MATTESM (20. Januar 2007)

...links... und dazu hast du diverse möglichkeiten. ich fahre immer bis zu einer großen wiese, die nach einem markanten steilen herrlichen single track abschnitt kommt (mit auffälliger doppelserpentine). dort biegt links ein kaum sichtbarer pfad ab. folgt man dem so spuckt es einen nach 10min auf einer forststraße aus. dort rechts und recht bald links durch die serpentine (nicht gerade) und man landet fast unten auf der jaufenstraße...

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (20. Januar 2007)

gegen eine gepflegte fahrt mit dem B.. ist nix einzuwenden


----------



## tintinMUC (21. Januar 2007)

MATTESM schrieb:


> ...links... und dazu hast du diverse möglichkeiten. ich fahre immer bis zu einer großen wiese, die nach einem markanten steilen herrlichen single track abschnitt kommt (mit auffälliger doppelserpentine). dort biegt links ein kaum sichtbarer pfad ab. folgt man dem so spuckt es einen nach 10min auf einer forststraße aus. dort rechts und recht bald links durch die serpentine (nicht gerade) und man landet fast unten auf der jaufenstraße...
> 
> ..m..



Yes! .. sehe, was du meinst! Man dankt ... ich werd's ausprobieren dieses Jahr. 

Trotzdem: wenn jemand mal den Schneeberg von Rabenstein aus gefahren ist, soll er mal erzählen, wie die Auffahrt so ist ... 

gruesse
martin


----------



## Fette Qualle (22. Januar 2007)

ist ne Weile her dass ich den Schneeberg in der von Dir gewünschten Richtung gefahren bin - und ehrlich gesagt, ich finde diese Richtung sehr empfehlenswert!

Bis weit nach dem Schneeberghaus ist alles weitestgehend fahrbar, nur der letzte Anstieg zur Scharte muss geschoben werden (20 min?).
Der gute Fahrtechniker setzt sich hier wieder drauf und fährt steil und ausgesetzt die Kehren runter. 

Dann geht irgendwann wieder nix mehr (ab da wo der Weg sich teilt), nochmal ca. knapp 30 min schieben bis zum Almgebäude / Beginn des Forstwegs. 

Soviel was meine grauen Zellen im Moment hergeben, habe leider keine Karte da.

Würde jederzeit wieder in dieser Richtung drüber!

Viele Grüße
Bernd


----------



## tintinMUC (22. Januar 2007)

Hoert sich gut an ... du machst mich wieder zweifeln, denn das Trail/Schweiss-Verhältnis am Jaufenpass scheint mir fast besser zu sein ;-) na gut, schau mal mal, ob im Juli noch Schnee am Schneeberg liegt...dann hat sich die Frage eh geklärt


----------



## hhw (23. Juni 2011)

Ich stehe vor der gleichen Frage, und es scheint ja wirklich einige Alternativen zum "Asphaltfressen" zu geben. Bin allerdings etwas verwirrt, auf der Kompass-Karte sind die Wege teilweise anders dargestellt. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit beiden Alternativen hoch (1. Anhang): über die 17A (marcos Route?) oder 17B/17? (insbesondere Fahrbarkeit der letzten Stücke hoch zur vorletzten/letzten Kehre)

Ähnliche Frage für den Weg runter (2. Anhang): 11 oder 17A?

Und schließlich: hat jemand einen GPS-track?

Danke schon mal!
HHW


----------



## tintinMUC (24. Juni 2011)

hhw schrieb:


> Ähnliche Frage für den Weg runter (2. Anhang): 11 oder 17A?
> 
> Und schließlich: hat jemand einen GPS-track?
> 
> ...


für den Weg runter auf dem 17A kannst du dich an den track hier halten .. http://www.tourdb.info/tourdb/detail/mtb/1/alpencross-2007-suedtirolrunde.html#Etappe2
evtl ganz unten am Ende an der Lichtung besser links halten statt wie wir rechts runter (siehe details oben von mattes).. aber das ist Spekulation. Auf jeden Fall würde ich nicht wie oben beschrieben bzw von dir eigezeichnet schon so früh links runter auf die Strasse .. du kannst bis fast nach Gasteig runter trail fahren!!

viel Spass dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhw (24. Juni 2011)

Hi tintinMUC,

danke für den Link, super Tourenbeschreibung, läßt sich in der Tabacco-Karte komplett nachvollziehen. Und da wir von Meran kommen werden, ist der Teil Meran-St. Leonhard auch schon abgedeckt. 

Wenn jetzt noch jemand bei der Entscheidung hoch zum Jaufenpass helfen kann, ist die Etappe komplett...

Danke!
HHW


----------



## hhw (24. Juni 2011)

Ah, jetzt habe ich auch den Wannserhof gefunden, war schon halb blind vom Tabacco-Kartenlesen. Die Route sieht schon mal deutlich besser aus als komplett auf der Straße hoch. Wäre noch die Frage, ob die beiden Abkürzungen auf dem 17er (siehe 1. Anhang meines früheren posts, südliche eingezeichnete Variante) fahrbar sind. Wenn ich mir die Höhenlinien so anschaue, sieht das nach gut 20% im Schnitt aus, könnte schwierig sein, wenn der Untergrund nicht wirklich gut ist.


----------



## dwickeroth (4. August 2011)

Hi HHW,

bist du die Etappe inzwischen gefahren? Wir kommen da Ende August auch durch. Wäre dankbar für einen Erfahrungsbericht!

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## hhw (6. August 2011)

Hi dwickeroth,

Montag soll's losgehen, wenn uns nicht das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Plan ist jetzt: Sterzing - Schneeberghütte - Eisjöchl - Naturns - Naturnser Alm - Vigiljoch - Meran - Jaufenpass (wie oben beschrieben) - Sterzing. Insgesamt 4 Tage (Übernachtungen Schneeberghütte, Stettiner Hütte, Meran).

Update später...

LG,
HHW


----------



## dwickeroth (6. August 2011)

Danke für die Info und viel Spaß euch!


----------



## hhw (13. August 2011)

Sind gerade von der Tour zurück, noch mal danke für die Tipps. Eine wirklich großartige Runde. Noch mal die Etappen:

Sterzing bis Schneeberghütte: überwiegend im Regen praktisch nur bergauf. Wäre bei schönerem Wetter landschaftlich sicher super gewesen, so war's jedenfalls spektakulär, hatte was von Mordor. Die letzten geschätzten 400 hm zur Schneebergscharte überwiegend tragen/schieben, danach allerdings schon eine super Abfahrt zur Schneeberghütte, wenn auch zu kurz; im Nebel aber doppelt spektakulär. Schneeberghütte ist sehr empfehlenswert, gut gegessen, gut geschlafen, alle Klamotten wieder trocken.

Nächster Tag weiter zur Stettiner Hütte am Eisjöchl. Geniale Abfahrt von der Scheeberghütte (erster Durchschlag), später auf der Straße mit Speed ins Tal. Immer noch tiefe Wolken, aber schon überwiegend trocken. Von Moos weiter bergauf, landschaftlich sehr schön, bis zur Lazins Alm auf Forstwegen. Danach viel schieben und gelegentlich fahren (technisch interessant) bis zur Stettiner Hütte. Dort kam im laufe des Abends ein heftiger Hagelschauer, der Hagel war am nächsten Morgen bei -2 Grad schön angefroren. 

Am nächsten Tag Früh los (sehr empfehlenswert, da kein Gegenverkehr) und eine der großartigsten Abfahrten bis zum Eishof. Für uns in dieser Richtung klar die bessere Variante und praktisch komplett fahrbar (teils etwas ruppig, aber super griffig, keine größeren Stufen und die Spitzkehren auch ohne umsetzen machbar). Von da flott erst auf Forstwegen und dann auf Asphalt ins Tal nach Naturns, auch sehr spaßig. Hoch zur Naturnser Alm und über die Bärenbadalm und den Trail-Tipp aus der Bike auf teils anspruchsvollem Trail nach Lana (nächster Durchschlag). Übernachtung in Meran.

Schließlich zurück nach Sterzing: da wir uns anfangs etwas verfahren hatten auf einem Waalweg entlang der Passeier (eigentlich nicht für Bikes erlaubt, so früh allerdings noch komplett leer, daher sind wir flott durch bevor sich das ändert). Danach von St. Leonhard zum Wannser Hof, viel Forstweg, am Ende Asphalt. Die oben von mir angefragten Abkürzungen der letzten Kehren des Jaufenpass erweisen sich schon auf den ersten Blick als unfahrbar, daher auf der Straße hoch. Danach dem oben empfohlenen 17er Trail gefolgt. Fazit: die erste Kehre besser noch auf der Straße, danach ein SUPER GENIALER Trail, teils über die Wiesen, durch den Wald, manchmal ZIEMLICH steil und eng (das letzte Stück für uns mit etwas schieben). Absolut empfehlenswert, wenn man sich steile Passagen zutraut. 

Noch mal danke für den Tipp!

Fazit: Als 4-Tagestour ein absolutes Highlight!


----------

